# Sage Barista Burr replacement?



## 88phil88 (5 mo ago)

Hello
I have recently purchased a sage barista express second hand.

I have been reading the forum and advice with dialling the grinder in etc and methods for tamping levelling and weight of beans.

I get good pressure using a pressurised basket ( just a check to make sure the machine worked) and I have just purchased fresh beans from a local roaster ( roasted 7 days ago) my method is as follows:

-weigh 18g of beans and put into already empty hopper

grind beans into portafilter stopping half way to tap the portafilter to level the ground. Finish the grinding until the hopper is empty.
use a leveller for a bit( not sure if I use it right)
Tamp with about 30lb of pressure ( i practiced on scales)
press the double shot and time

I have needed to adjust the inner burr to number 1 with the outer wheel on 2 or 3 to get about 11 o clock pressure on the gauge. When I got the machine it was on 4 so I guess the previous owner has changed it. The extraction time is 20s so I guess I little under extracted? I don’t have any more scope to go any finer.
I do think I might be filling the portafilter too much as there is a little centre ring mark in the middle of the puck. 

I’m happy I’ve got the espresso coming out within the range but I’m wonder if the burr might need replacing? It’s not sharp to touch and I can run my finger over it without thinking it’s going to cut me or scratch etc.

any thoughts or advice would be great! I never would have got this far without all the advice on here!
Thanks


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Burrs don't last forever unfortunately...cheap burrs, expensive burrs; the clock is ticking on all of them.


----------



## 88phil88 (5 mo ago)

Rincewind said:


> Burrs don't last forever unfortunately...cheap burrs, expensive burrs; the clock is ticking on all of them.


Thanks, Sounds like I need to order a new upper burr.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

You'll need BOTH lower and upper.


----------

